# Spain:Fuengirola: creche or summer camp for kids



## audrey99 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi. Can anyone help. I am looking for a crèche or summer camp for my five year old for two weeks in June. My daughter is learning to speak Spanish over two years so I would prefer something to help her improve and practise her language skills.
Thank you in advance for your reply
Regards 
Audrey
Ps. We don't mind travelling a little but not as far as marbella


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I think you're going to have trouble finding what you're looking for. Spanish children in that area are still in school in June, so camps don't start until July. And Spanish creches' cater to babies/toddlers as children here start state school at age 3. 

I think your best bet would be to spend time every day at a local park or playground. They will be packed with kids every late afternoon and evening.


----------

